# Am currently looking for a wedding dress opinions please



## ney001

Hi guys, 

I am currently looking for a wedding dress and am thinking something along these lines, opinions please?

[broken link removed]

Thanks


----------



## liaconn

Bit old fashioned. Would you not go for something a bit more revealing?


----------



## ney001

liaconn said:


> Bit old fashioned. Would you not go for something a bit more revealing?



Wanted to keep it fairly traditional to be honest! don't want to end up looking tacky - no offense Liaconn


----------



## liaconn

I suppose you're right. Best to err on the side of dignity and virginal purity for a wedding ceremony.


----------



## Vanilla

It IS a bit plain, the girl in the photo just about pulls it off cause of her magnificent, er , physique. I could be subtle about this, but to be honest to really advise you here we would need to know if your own assets are also, er, ample enough. 

Ah just post a pic.


----------



## truthseeker

If I were you Id be inclined to go for something a bit less severe. Theres an awful lot of material in it. Could be uncomfortable being that restricted.


----------



## S.L.F

truthseeker said:


> If I were you Id be inclined to go for something a bit less severe. Theres an awful lot of material in it. Could be uncomfortable being that restricted.


 
How about something classy like this


----------



## Lex Foutish

S.L.F., your wife is gonna freak when she sees you posted that photo of her!!!


----------



## S.L.F

Lex Foutish said:


> S.L.F., your wife is gonna freak when she sees you posted that photo of her!!!


 
Sandrat doesn't mind she has posted a photo of herself before.

I'll go and find it and come back in 2 mins


----------



## DavyJones

Vanilla said:


> we would need to know if your own assets are also, er, ample enough.
> 
> Ah just post a pic.




My kind of woman. You just gained yourself another fan.


----------



## Smashbox

Another alternative?


----------



## S.L.F

S.L.F said:


> Sandrat doesn't mind she has posted a photo of herself before.
> 
> I'll go and find it and come back in 2 mins


 
Here's the evidence

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=823883&postcount=72


----------



## S.L.F

Smashbox said:


> Another alternative?


 
Hey Smashbox that was more classy than I gave you credit for.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Anybody we know, Smash?


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks SLF 

Lex, My Debs according to SLF!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Smashbox said:


> Thanks SLF
> 
> Lex, *My Debs* according to SLF!


 
I'm really going mad that I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smashbox

It was a great day. My dress got ripped in the car door of course.

But it was wearable.


----------



## baldyman27

Yet another thread on the subject of women's clothing hijacked by pervy men. Shame on you all, the poor girl is trying to decide on a dress for one of the most important days of her life. Tut tut.






(go on, post a pic....pleeeease!!!)


----------



## sandrat

ah the debs! god that was a long time ago - 9 years nearly


----------



## Purple

sandrat said:


> ah the debs! god that was a long time ago - 9 years nearly



So, how often did you stay back?


----------



## truthseeker

S.L.F said:


> How about something classy like this



Thats the classiest one yet, maybe a bit too much material on it though......


----------



## S.L.F

And don't forget you need some bridesmaids too

How about these?




​


----------



## Lex Foutish

S.L.F said:


> And don't forget you need some bridesmaids too​
> 
> 
> How about these?​


 
I recognise Purple on the left and you on the right. Who's the wan in the middle?


----------



## Purple

Lex Foutish said:


> I recognise Purple on the left and you on the right. Who's the wan in the middle?


actually that's me in the middle.


----------



## Smashbox

Can't help with bridesmaids but these were my Debs Maids

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

SLF I found this photo from your wedding day
[broken link removed]


----------



## S.L.F

Hey Smash I found the real picture of your debs






You are the one in the middle who looks slightly drunk.

And where might I ask did you found pictures of Lex's wedding because the wedding picture you posted wasn't mine, me and Sandrat have style.


----------



## ney001

Ah guys I knew I could rely on ye for honest opinions.    Couple of points, bridesmaids are sorted have gone with this






Now, Vanilla, you were asking about my own 'assets'.  Now I should have told all ye guys that this is actually my second wedding - which is why I wanted to be a little bit dressier.  Anyway I attach a picture of me and first hubby, so maybe you will have a better idea of how that dress will look on me! 







Can't wait to get married!


----------



## S.L.F

ney001 said:


> Now, Vanilla, you were asking about my own 'assets'. Now I should have told all ye guys that this is actually my second wedding - which is why I wanted to be a little bit dressier. Anyway I attach a picture of me and first hubby, so maybe you will have a better idea of how that dress will look on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get married!


 
Maryjane I know the users are anonymous on this board but I didn't realise it was you..............my first love...

Why didn't you tell me it was over, I'm so upset.

I even wore my best runners for that day.


----------



## ney001

S.L.F said:


> Maryjane I know the users are anonymous on this board but I didn't realise it was you..............my first love...
> 
> Why didn't you tell me it was over, I'm so upset.
> 
> I even wore my best runners for that day.



Billy Bob??? when did you learn how to spell?. It was over when I walked in on you and Brandine as you well know! I have moved on now, I've got a little more meat on my bones since then, I've met a lovely guy and am about to have the wedding of my dreams.  I even got the cake! 





You broke my heart once Billy Bob, you won't do it again!


----------



## S.L.F

ney001 said:


> Billy Bob??? when did you learn how to spell?. It was over when I walked in on you and Brandine as you well know! I have moved on now, I've got a little more meat on my bones since then, I've met a lovely guy and am about to have the wedding of my dreams. I even got the cake!
> 
> 
> You broke my heart once Billy Bob, you won't do it again!


 
Just try not to eat the whole wedding cake.....again


----------



## Smashbox

S.L.F said:


> Hey Smash I found the real picture of your debs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one in the middle who looks slightly drunk.


 
I looked hot that day


----------



## ney001

S.L.F said:


> Just try not to eat the whole wedding cake.....again



One aamer who's off the list anyway!


----------



## Smashbox

Don't invite him anywhere ney.

Btw, a big girl like ya... Where do you buy your bras?!


----------



## ney001

Smashbox said:


> Don't invite him anywhere ney.
> 
> Btw, a big girl like ya... Where do you buy your bras?!



What's a ....bar?  Is that one of those things that granny's wear! .  My wedding dress doesn't have room for one of those!


----------



## Smashbox

>


 
The bra your wearin in this nice picture!

I also love your shoes!


----------



## ney001

That's not a bra, I had to strap those bad boys down with a bandage!  The shoes were actually a wedding present from SLF back when he loved me! .  I just felt like my first wedding was a bit too laid back, this time around I want something formal and classy that's why I think the dress will look good on me!.  Can't wait to be a princess!


----------



## S.L.F

Smashbox said:


> I looked hot that day


 
Yeah they were your glory days been down hill since eh!


----------



## Purple

ney001 said:


> That's not a bra, I had to strap those bad boys down with a bandage!  The shoes were actually a wedding present from SLF back when he loved me! .  I just felt like my first wedding was a bit too laid back, this time around I want something formal and classy that's why I think the dress will look good on me!.  Can't wait to be a princess!



Were you at his last wedding?


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> Were you at his last wedding?


 
Oh good God, I clicked on that before my dinner.


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> Oh good God, I clicked on that before my dinner.



How do you think us bridesmaids felt?


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> How do you think us bridesmaids felt?


 
Anything with a heartbeat, quite freely and unashamedly, judging by the look of ye. Of course, who am I to judge!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Purple said:


> actually that's me in the middle.


 



 
Sorry Purple. How silly of me not to recognise you. On closer inspection (and mature reflection) I discovered the guy on the left is BaldyMan (when he was BlondieMan).  Were ye friendly at the time.............?


----------



## baldyman27

Lex Foutish said:


> guy on the left is BaldyMan (when he was BlondieMan)


 
Nope, I was never Blondieman. More Ginger-and-much-shorter-haired-but-taller-statured-than-the-ladyboy-in-that-photo-haired man.


----------



## Lex Foutish

S.L.F said:


> Hey Smash I found the real picture of your debs
> 
> You are the one in the middle who looks slightly drunk.
> 
> *And where might I ask did you found pictures of Lex's wedding because the wedding picture you posted wasn't mine, me and Sandrat have style.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Took me a while to dig up your and Sandrat's wedding photo, S.L.F.
> 
> You always were prone to a little bit of exaggeration, weren't you..........?


----------



## Lex Foutish

baldyman27 said:


> Nope, I was never Blondieman. More Ginger-and-much-shorter-haired-but-taller-statured-than-the-ladyboy-in-that-photo-haired man.


 





Thanks for clearing that one up, BaldyMan. 

Purple looks kinda cute though, doesn't he...........................?????????!!!!!!!!!!! 

All of which leaves me wondering who's the guy on the left?

Any idea anybody?


----------



## S.L.F

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks for clearing that one up, BaldyMan.
> 
> Purple looks kinda cute though, doesn't he...........................?????????!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All of which leaves me wondering who's the guy on the left?
> 
> Any idea anybody?


 

You need to get your eyes tested...............it's you!


----------



## Lex Foutish

S.L.F said:


> You need to get your eyes tested...............it's you!


 
[broken link removed]

Wrong again!

Here I am. Having a Purple moment with my guitar!!!!!!!


----------

